

Rockpool - multi-camera video editing in the browser (YouTube clip) - stevejalim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAbQDkFwMoY&feature=youtu.be

======
onion2k
Absolutely brilliant. This sort of thing should be built in to Youtube's tools
suite.

